# LibreOffice 7.0.3.1 : formatage conditionnel des cellules d'une colonne.



## ungars (16 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour

j'aimerai formater un texte en gras dans une colonne en fonction d'une valeur précise.
Cette valeur est le résultat d'une fonction sur une autre colonne : =SI(ESTERR(TROUVE("ACHAT CB";B2;1));"AUTRE";"ACHAT CB")
Les valeurs "AUTRE" et "ACHAT CB" sont parfaitement restituées.
Je souhait en mettre gras les cellules avec "ACHAT CB".
Reste à mettre en oeuvre le formatage conditionnel. Et là, j'ai fait plein d'essais : rien ne fonctionne...
Dans la boite de dialogue, mon texte "ACHAT CB" est systématiquement remis en minuscules en plus !
Même le site du logiciel ne m'a aidé en rien du tout.
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## macrocosme (15 Décembre 2021)

ungars a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'aimerai formater un texte en gras dans une colonne en fonction d'une valeur précise.
> Cette valeur est le résultat d'une fonction sur une autre colonne : =SI(ESTERR(TROUVE("ACHAT CB";B2;1));"AUTRE";"ACHAT CB")
> ...


Bonjour,

Êtes-vous allé poser votre question sur ce forum ? https://forum.openoffice.org/fr/forum/viewforum.php?f=4


----------



## osnola (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
il faudrait essayer en tapant _"ACHAT CB"_ dans la valeur à tester : j'ai une version anglaise, si je rentre _ACHAT CB*, *_il essaye d'interpréter cela comme un indice de cellule ( "Strings without quotes are interpreted as column/row labels" ), donc commence par tout passer en minuscule, mais si je rentre _"ACHAT CB"_ , il teste bien l'égalité des chaînes.


----------

